# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  كار نكردن لينك ها در لاراول

## mshoping

سلام دوستان ميخوام با اين فريم ورك كار كنم با ويندوز هم كار ميكنم ظبق اين صفحه كه آدرسش رو گذاشتم اومدم يك صقحه درست كردم كه داخلش لينك داره اما لينك هاي من ارور 404 ميده تمام كار هايي كه توي اين صفحه گفته شده درست انجام دادم . همين ماژول rewrite رو هر كار كردم نتونستم فعالش كنم  :گریه: خواهشا اگر كسي بلده بهم كمك كنه ممنون از همه شما 
اين هم آدرس آموزشي كه از روش كار كردم

http://aparnet.ir/1911-laravel-%D9%8...%D8%A7-routing

----------


## rezakho

سلام
از چی استفاده میکنی؟ wampp و xampp و ... ؟

----------


## mshoping

xamp  داداش

----------


## rezakho

شرایط زیر باید برقرار باشه تا .htaccess کار کنه

1 - علامت # جلوی این خط توی فایل httpd.conf آپاچی رو بردار

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so


2 - توی همین فایل httpd.conf، جایی که مسیر ریشه هاستت رو مشخص کرده، باید دستور AllowOverride All رو داشته باشه، مثل زیر مثلا

<Directory "c:/httpd/htdocs">
    ...
    AllowOverride All
    ...


3 - گاهی اوقات به دستور زیر هم نیاز میشه، یه جایی اون انتهای فایل httpd.conf بگذارش

AccessFileName .htaccess


4 - در انتها باید آپاچی رو restart کنی تا تنظیمات اعمال بشه

----------


## mshoping

داداش قسمت دوم رو هز چي ميگردم پيدا نميكنم !!!

----------


## mshoping

داداش قسمت دوم تو فايل هر چي ميگردم پيدا نميكنم 
درضمن من 2 تا فايل httpd.conf دارم كدومش رو اديت كنم؟؟
C:\xampp\apache\conf
C:\xampp\apache\conf\original
من هر دوتاشو اديت كردم همون كارهايي كه شما گفتي ولي نشد :(

----------


## MMSHFE

آپاچی رو هم Restart کردین؟

----------


## mshoping

چطوري بايد اين كارو انجام بدم ؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

توی ویندوز باید از مسیر Control Panel و بعد Adminsitrative Tools و بعد Services سرویس Apache رو پیدا کنید و کلیک راست کرده و Restart بزنید. البته در XAMPP اگه سرویس رو نصب نکردین و فقط با کنترل پانل کار میکنید، کافیه یکبار کنترل پانل رو کامل ببندین (از کنار ساعت ویندوز) و دوباره اجراش کنید. توی لینوکس هم توی ترمینال با کاربر root دستور etc/init.d/apache2 restart/ رو اجرا کنید.

----------


## mshoping

سرويس apache  رو نصب كردم تيكش خورده توي كنترل پنلش خورده بايد چيكار كنم؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

همون روشی که اول گفتم:
Control Panel
Administrative Tools
Services
Apache -> Right Click -> Restart

----------


## mshoping

دم شما گرم :)

----------


## mshoping

انجام دادم داداش اين دفعه فريم ورك بهم خطا ميده 
*NotFoundHttpException*مشكل كجاست؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اینو دیگه دوستانی که با این فریمورک بیشتر کار کردن باید راهنمایی کنن که مشکل از کجاست چون دیگه به Apache ربطی نداره و مشکل شما تو اون بخش حل شده ولی در کل بنظر میاد مسیر موردنظر شما رو توی Routeها پیدا نکرده.

----------


## mshoping

آره فكر ميكنم كه همين باشه بازم ممنونم :)

----------

